# can't open dishwasher door fully after re-install



## ilyaz (Apr 11, 2010)

We have a Maytag QuietSeries 300 d/w that we decided to keep during our recent kitchen renovation. However, after our contractor re-installed it, the door would not swing open fully. Before it would swing open to a horizontal position without any effort. Now it opens freely until about 10-15 degrees to the floor and then stops. Pushing on it does not help. What was done wrong during the reinstall? Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 11, 2010)

Can you post a pic of the door at floor level? Or where it may be binding along the sides?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds like the floor is too high under the access panel below the door.
Now when you open the door, it binds on the access panel.
Remove the access panel and then try to open the door.
If this proves to be the case, then you might lower the washer via the leveling feet under the dishwasher you'll have to unsrew it from the bottom surface of the counter top first and then maybe install shims if the angle brackets are non-adjustable in height.  Did you have a new layer of floor installed or were the counter tops removed and reinstalled that may have altered the clearance of the dishwasher opening?  Is the dishwasher all the way back into the opening and the front not sitting on raised floor?


----------



## ilyaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, the toekick was the problem. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Cork-Guy (Apr 11, 2010)

You should have the contractor come back in and fix this asap, it obviously was due to their work.


----------

